# President and pens



## Wild Turkey (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't know if true or not, but had a lady tell me yesterday that sells Cross pens that the new president selected a $550 Cross pen with his signature on lower part and with white house seal on top.  Only ordered some 1,000 of them.  Way to go with saving our tax dollars.  Wonder if he knows that there must be the better part of 200 guys around who would beat that deal.


----------



## pipecrafter (Feb 1, 2009)

Tell you what - I'd beat that deal by half, and still feel like I was robbing someone blind.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah but do you want really want to turn 1000 of the exact same pen.


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 1, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Ah but do you want really want to turn 1000 of the exact same pen.


for that price i'd figure it out how to make myself do oit.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol would prob try to farm it out to fellow turners so I didn't go nuts.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 1, 2009)

The president is single-handedly helping to STIMULATE the ECONOMY!!!

You guys need to learn to think like a politician!!!

For the next year, it's going to be a race among ALL of them to claim the most money "pissed away" (I MEAN stimulating the economy!!)

I DO HOPE those Cross pens will be made in the USA!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Ed just wait till I get my tax return.  I will be stimulating the economy, well at least your economy, lol.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 1, 2009)

Heck Ed I thought they moved Cross Pens to China?????????


----------



## alphageek (Feb 1, 2009)

According to the press releases I read, these are being "made in the usa" even though cross is made in china. 

It would be nice if that is true.   I'd love to see a photo article about the production.


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

And we believe everything we read?


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 1, 2009)

http://newsblog.projo.com/2009/01/president-order.html


----------



## Druid (Feb 1, 2009)

So let's see if I can "stir" the pot a little.  It is true the pen used by President Obama to sign inaugural documents Tuesday bore the name of Rhode Island’s A.T. Cross Company of Lincoln.  Lori Geshelin is a marketing guru and Washington "insider" lobbyist for his company (A.T. Cross).  The President's transition team made the same selection as the previous President and many Presidents prior. 

One important note here, the Executive Office of the President almost always commissions several pens and some are commissioned from folks like us, as Cabinet level officials, Senate, House, etc.  The notion that the Cross pen is the one & only "official pen" for use by the President is ludicrous (although Cross will market it as such).


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

I would love to see an actual handcrafted pen that a President used!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 1, 2009)

Pen Maker said:


> And we believe everything we read?



As far as the government shouldn't you have said "and we believe anything we read"


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

tap tap, well said, well said!


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 1, 2009)

Don,
Thanks for the link.  Interesting reading.


----------



## papaturner (Feb 1, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I would love to see an actual handcrafted pen that a President used!



Rob, Check out President Jimmy Carter`s I made him one a few years back.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow did he actually use it?


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

No, His Dawg ated it !


----------



## papaturner (Feb 1, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Wow did he actually use it?



Don`t know if he actually used it or not but he did tuck in his pocket. His body guard said he usuall did not do that but gave it to one of the secret service until he was alone. So who knows but he does own one of my pens.:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

So the Whitehouse is paying $550 each for pens that sell for $130 regularly with a $5 engraving??? 

And a company that makes all pens (include one identical to those ordered by the Whitehouse with the exception of the engraving) in China, went and made a run of 1000 pens that they make in China in the US for this purpose??? 

Sorry if I remain sceptical of where they were made, and a bit shocked by the price they paid for engraving.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 1, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> So the Whitehouse is paying $550 each for pens that sell for $130 regularly with a $5 engraving???
> 
> And a company that makes all pens (include one identical to those ordered by the Whitehouse with the exception of the engraving) in China, went and made a run of 1000 pens that they make in China in the US for this purpose???
> 
> Sorry if I remain sceptical of where they were made, and a bit shocked by the price *they paid* for engraving.


 

THEY paid nothing - THEY use OUR money, WE paid.

(Democrat, Republican or Independant - it is ALWAYS OUR money!!)


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Well if they're using OUR money, why didn't they buy WATERMAN's?


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

I meant BIC's  )


----------



## marcruby (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been unable to find out what those pens actually cost.  Will someone provide me with a direct citation rather than a word of mouth?

Marc


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Marc, the BIC's are around .89 cents.. Watermans go from bout 28.00USD on up!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait a sec, I'll google you some direct links!


----------



## marcruby (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you telling me that my pens are too expensive?



Pen Maker said:


> Marc, the BIC's are around .89 cents.. Watermans go from bout 28.00USD on up!
> 
> Hope this helps!


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, still diggin for those direct links..



> Are you telling me that my pens are too expensive?


 
Moi ? Never !!! I attribute the costs to USPS shipping !


----------



## pipecrafter (Feb 2, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> So the Whitehouse is paying $550 each for pens that sell for $130 regularly with a $5 engraving???
> 
> And a company that makes all pens (include one identical to those ordered by the Whitehouse with the exception of the engraving) in China, went and made a run of 1000 pens that they make in China in the US for this purpose???
> 
> Sorry if I remain sceptical of where they were made, and a bit shocked by the price they paid for engraving.



I'm more than just skeptical, I don't believe a word of it.  I recall a big stink a few years ago when AT Cross moved manufacturing to china - a number of folks lost their jobs.  In fact, if you drive by their facility (it's about 25 minutes from me) you'll see a large portion of the building is *gone* - as in torn down.  Pretty much all that's left is the warehouse, administrative offices, and the store (as of about 6 months ago).  And everything in there bears the "China" mark.  Now, some pens **might** be **assembled** in the US, but don't believe a word you hear about acutally being **manufactured** in Lincoln, RI.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 2, 2009)

Russianwolf said:


> So the Whitehouse is paying $550 each for pens that sell for $130 regularly with a $5 engraving???


 Good question, but you may want to consider when the pentagon approved $8000 each for "adjustable torque attachment driver" AKA screwdriver, also $2000 for toilet seats, and the ever popular $800 hammers. Whether this is true or not, it doesn't surprise me at all if they did.


----------



## marcruby (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm getting the impression that the only real difference between me and Cross is that they got the contract.  We both overcharge and use Chinese parts.  OK, I'm jealous -- all those filthy rich Chinese people driving those luxury bicycles around at my expense.  Grrrr...

Marc


----------



## Skye (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll put myself down as skeptical. I've seen nothing about such a large order or a the pricetag.


----------



## george (Feb 2, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Ah but do you want really want to turn 1000 of the exact same pen.



For that price I would make 10.000 exact some pens.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Feb 2, 2009)

Skye said:


> I'll put myself down as skeptical. I've seen nothing about such a large order or a the pricetag.


 
Me too.  This is all I could find: 

http://newsblog.projo.com/2009/01/president-order.html


----------



## JohnLifer (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, no matter whether or not it was $550 or $150, why don't some of you guys contact the WH, (I know ONE OF YOU GUYS HAS A CONTACT!)  And offer up our services?  For the next 1000, 200 could each make 5 pens and we could all have a hand in the pie!  It would take some doing, Same pen, ship into one central location who would handle laser ingraving by one of OUR members and then on out to the WH.  

I DON'T support/didn't vote for him, but wouldn't it be a kick to know your pens are at least in the WH?  

Ok, someone with pull step up!  I KNOW you guys are more influential than anyone in RI!!!!!!


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey John, I know a guy over at Mineshi's Deli. Could get him to counter top one or two pens. See how it goes?

Almost forgot, know a guy over at Bob's body shop. He ain't got no counter, and can't keep a pen on his desk to save his life. So it's a No-Go for Bob!


----------



## Dario (Feb 2, 2009)

JOHN DOWELL said:


> Don't know if true or not, but had a lady tell me yesterday that sells Cross pens that the new president selected a $550 Cross pen with his signature on lower part and with white house seal on top.  Only ordered some 1,000 of them.  Way to go with saving our tax dollars.  Wonder if he knows that there must be the better part of 200 guys around who would beat that deal.



Where did you get the $550 price and the 1,000 Qty?  *Is this fact or rumor?*



its_virgil said:


> http://newsblog.projo.com/2009/01/president-order.html



I read this article and nothing there mentioned any of it.  I tried Google as well and cannot find it at least on the first 2 pages.


----------



## gmcnut (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I wonder if we could pay our taxes with pens the way this guy tried to pay his taxes.

April 23, 2001 
Internal Revenue Service 
State Processing Center
Holtsville, NY 01150-0115
Dear Taxmen/women: 
Enclosed is my 2001 tax return and payment. Please take note of the attached article from the February 8, 2001 _USA Today_ newspaper which serves as my Year 2000 Tax guide. 
In the article, you will see that the Pentagon pays $171.50 for hammers and NASA has paid $600.00 for a toilet seat. 
Please find enclosed four toilet seats (value $2400) and six hammers (value $1029). This brings my total payment to $3429.00. Please note the overpayment of $22.00 and apply it to the "Presidential Election Fund," as noted on my return. Might I suggest you the send the above mentioned fund a 1.5 inch screw. 
(See attached article...HUD paid $22.00 each 1.5 inch Phillips head screw.) 
It has been a pleasure to pay my tax bill this year, and I look forward to paying it again next year. 

Sincerely, 
J. Smith​


----------



## YORKGUM (Feb 18, 2009)

Obama bought the pens from China. 

http://newsblog.projo.com/2009/01/obamas-at-cross.html


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 18, 2009)

Ok, here we go. The lady who sells these cross pens did in fact show me her sales book and indeed I think the basic style pen the president selected was in the $130-$150 range. Add in this custom engraving on the barrel and then add this "GOLD" seal or whatever it is on top, with boxes etc, and then add 200% since it is the US Government and there you go. When she told me this price I could not believe it myself, but part of this may have been the Cross salesman letting off a little extra steam. Sorry I mucked up the water so much with this. It is just what was told to me by a women whom I trust.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2009)

JOHN DOWELL said:


> ....and then add 200% since it is the US Government .....



I don't know who to be more pissed at; the government or Cross for screwing the taxpayers.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 18, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> The president is single-handedly helping to STIMULATE the ECONOMY!!!
> 
> You guys need to learn to think like a politician!!!
> 
> ...



Ed the prototypes were made in Rhode Island, you'll never in 786 trillion years guess where Cross pens are made, I'll give you a hint, while your there you could get an order of Moo Shu Pork, with Noodles


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2009)

JOHN DOWELL said:


> part of this may have been the Cross salesman letting off a little extra steam.  Sorry I mucked up the water so much with this.  It is just what was told to me by a women whom I trust.





Skye said:


> I don't know who to be more pissed at; the government or Cross for screwing the taxpayers.



Blame Cross or Government?  

The price is exaggerated as posted to begin with BUT how much do we on average mark up our pens? 

You ever blame our customers or us when they buy our pens? :wink:


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 18, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Ed the prototypes were made in Rhode Island, you'll never in 786 trillion years guess where Cross pens are made, I'll give you a hint, while your there you could get an order of Moo Shu Pork, with Noodles



18th & West End in Nashville?

I knew that they had good moo shu, but didn't realize that they also made pens.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2009)

Dario said:


> You ever blame our customers or us when they buy our pens? :wink:



If you look at what I was commenting on, he said they marked it up *just because* it was the government. They're overcharging that buyer, in particular, just because it's taxpayer backed and spends like a fool.

Charge what you want to a legit buyer, but when that buyer is the government who's pockets are stuffed with everyone elses' money, that's something else.


----------



## Dario (Feb 18, 2009)

Skye said:


> If you look at what I was commenting on, he said they marked it up *just because* it was the government. They're overcharging that buyer, in particular, just because it's taxpayer backed and spends like a fool.
> 
> Charge what you want to a legit buyer, but when that buyer is the government who's pockets are stuffed with everyone elses' money, that's something else.



Again, that was just a RUMOR and unsubstantiated. :wink:

If it is true, I am with you.


----------



## Skye (Feb 18, 2009)

Totally. I'm thinking time will.... never tell.


----------



## gmcnut (Feb 19, 2009)

Just another "double CROSS" from the feds.


----------

